# Couple of new “wheels”



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well - not new. Since I have become incapacitated for nearly two years Ive developed a couple of extra hobbies including a love for the revolver. Heres a couple ive recently made mine. Top is a Smith and Wesson 44 mag special edition model 29 from 1974. I love the full lug and unfluted cylinder. The lower one is an extremely rare (but not extremely expensive) Dan Wesson made Mitchell Titan .357. Only production year was 1995. Fun but expensive hobby!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you feel lucky punk? Do ya?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Do you feel lucky punk? Do ya?


Lol. Not exact but pretty close. I can barely afford to buy one, dang sure cant afford to shoot them!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome guns!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Boi-oi-oi-ing.
Love that Smith...
Here's my 6 1/2" 657-2 .41mag. One of 500; #237.
Full under lug, unfluted, round butt.
I don't baby it. Carry it on my hip some every deer season.  Quite a few notches on the handle.
I had a 2 barrel Dan Wesson .357, but sold it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, love them old wheel guns!!!!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Sweet wheels.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the Dan Wesson with the 8" barrel. I can roll beer cans for a long ways!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Tupperware gun fans on the board need to take notes on these guns! 👍


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I may or may not own this 1974 flawless snake.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice guns.
I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Model 29 like that. Looks like a 586.
I would love to find a nice, pre-lock Model 29 in the presentation box but just never see them locally.


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Well - not new. Since I have become incapacitated for nearly two years Ive developed a couple of extra hobbies including a love for the revolver. Heres a couple ive recently made mine. Top is a Smith and Wesson 44 mag special edition model 29 from 1974. I love the full lug and unfluted cylinder. The lower one is an extremely rare (but not extremely expensive) Dan Wesson made Mitchell Titan .357. Only production year was 1995. Fun but expensive hobby!


We share the same sickness my friend…


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

44 magnum, shot a couple deer with it.


----------

